# What made you feel good today



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am glad that Ace is doing well.

and I am glad you started this thread. I think it's really important to stop and thing about such things on a daily basis. Let's see . .

I went out and rode Mac all by myself in the dark, wet and lonely woods. I felt good because I just had a no nonsense attitude with him, like, "you're not going to be scared of that, I know you aren't so let's just not bother even worrying about it". and, it rubbed off. Mac and I were just walking along and a couple of times he stopped to listen to the sounds of critters skittering in the bushes and I just let him. The he would swing his head around and roll his wall eye around to look at me as if to say, "so, shall we go on?" and I just lifted the rein and said, "let's go" and we went. I felt really connected to him , like old friends. emphasis on the "old" feeling!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmm... lets see. 

I took Pumpkin out from the paddock to put him under the car port because it was raining really heavily. Just having him next to me and spending time with him while eating hay was a good feeling. There was no stress or having to correct him for behavior. It was just an all round pleasant time. 

Great thread, and very glad to here Ace and Angel are doing well


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

What made me feel good. Not much I have had a bad day. Went out to get Stella. We were going to go for a ride in one of the bush blocks, and what does Stella do. She starts walking around in circles just out of reach. I, in the mood I was in could not be bothered with her behavour so I just walked away. What did I do that made me feel good. I walked away I could have stayed and lost my cool.

Now pay back will be on Sunday. I will feel much better then. There is a reason she is called Stella, but on ocassion, the comedy goes out of it.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok my day was awful starting by working at the stables in a thunder storm, I finished soaked to the bone. Today then ended with me being headbutted in the head by one of my horses. 

What made this day good.........???

Getting to play with the week old colt in the stable and seeing him having a ball running around bucking like a mad man.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

apachewhitesox. 

At least your day ended on a positive note. Watching a colt play, relaxing.

However I did cook a roast pork dinner and a rice pudding for afters. That made me feel better and most likely a little fatter.


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Getting a picture of Connor, mini gelding I sold yesterday with his new 3 year old owner riding him. Her smile was huge.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Having an awesome afternoon filled with laughs with PumpkinzMyBaby22 !  
Children, will be children.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Back story first.

About a week ago my heart horse Rex came up from the paddock lame. I had the vet out and luckily it was just a simple toe bruise causing his soreness. 4 days of bute and we've come out of it without an abcess so all good there.

However, during the vet's exam he discovered pretty severe ankylosing arthritis in both the knee and fetlock of his near fore leg. Where a healthy horse can flex to touch the back of his fetlock to his elbow, Rex can barely make it halfway. Where a healthy fetlock will flex to a 90 degree angle, Rex barely makes 45.

So, our plans to dabble in dressage have been halted. He is officially a pleasure pony now. We have been given a maximum of 6 years before he is completely crippled and I have to face making that horrible decision. 

So what made me feel good today? Just watching my beautiful boy, covered in dirt and filth, enjoying himself.

Sorry for the shakiness in the video.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Another great thread idea courtesy of GH! So glad Ace is feeling back to her normal self!

HowClever, that's heartbreaking. Enjoy the time you've got with him. *Hugs*

My feel good today, sleeping past 7 am! My wonderful hubby did chores (doesn't happen too often, he hates fixing my old man's mash) while I snored away! Plus, I'm still on a high from snagging me a dressage saddle at a yard sale for $20 yesterday!


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

For the first time in approximately 3 months, Mely wanted to canter, wasn't lame, and wasn't in a terrible mood about the whole thing. She's back! Finally! Timing is terrible, since there's no shows for us for approximately 7 more months (whoops my bad!), but I feel so much better that when we get back into it, she'll be ready to go.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That's awesome Bubs, what a great feeling....I'll come back with my feel good for today later, because there are pics!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Best thing is I didn't have to work and this is the start of the 3 day Canadian Thanksgiving holiday.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Today I felt good because the weather was amazing, Mickey started using his back end again (has been really sore the past couple of weeks) and took my dogs to a nearby doggy festival where they behaved themselves as the breed ambassadors that they are!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I took Excel on a trail ride in a Western saddle and he was an absolute doll. We got a nice breeze in there on the back 1000 

Molly got a 2.5-inch long laceration under her eye yesterday, but my vet and I decided not to suture it because doing so would have closed the eye. Good news is, it's responding well to treatment, and the diarreah from the Bute has gone away


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad to hear Molly is doing good! Eye stuff scares the bejeezus out of me. 

I went on a quick trail ride today too w/Missy Moo. We pretended to be eventers and had a clean round of downed trees & deadfalls.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Everything! Happiness everywhere!  I had a great riding lesson, hung out with my trainer, ate some really good soup, laughed a lot, took my dog for a ride in the car, found that big blue tarp I've always wanted...


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Mona didn't get ridden much last week because I've been working OT alot.
I took her over to a friends today to ride.
Strange place, new horses, and a competitive trail course she had never been on before, my girl took it like a champ.
Sometimes she can be such a good horsey.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

BrightEyes that sounds like a great day.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I didn't get to my horse today, like I usually do on Saturdays, that was the sucky part.

On the up side, my sister in law had her baby this morning. They didn't want to find out what it was this time around because they already had 2 girls and 2 boys, so that added to the excitement. It was a girl.

This was also the 3rd day in a row that I havn't had my air conditioner on. This summer has been so hot for so long, it felt good to enjoy a nice cool house filled with fresh air from all my windows being open.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I like this thread

I came home from college for a surprise visit. My parents were trilled. I washed my truck with my mom. The boyfriend was being extra supportive today & tried very hard to make me laugh. Getting a break from college an "flat" land was really nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

It was a very emotional day for me..I sold all 3 of my birds, my fox, and my haflinger mare. It was hard to see any of them go, and I shed my share of tears.

The good part was getting to meet all the new owners and them all turning out to be great people. My cockatoo went to an older lady who already has a cockatoo she adores, my nanday conure went to a nice family that has some other birds and I got to show them all his cool tricks, my sun conure went to a little girl who is crazy about animals, my pony went to a couple in their 40's who also bought an appaloosa and have 3 other horses at home and they asked me for my number to keep in touch, and my fox went to a wonderful lady that has a big farm and is going to keep him as an inside pet she is also going to keep me updated on him. 
It was a very bittersweet day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Great moments from everyone, makes me smile just reading it.

What made me feel good was going to the post office and finding a surprise package, see the story here

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/thank-you-dressage10135-99959/#post1195413

but in the box was 

a bridle










and a saddle pad










Such a lovely thought from the person who sent them, I have been smiling all afternoon


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Although the news of my old friend dying in a car crash last night kinda distorted my mood today, and I won't be able to make it to her funeral. :/

However, I am on the coast. Best part of my day was relaxing on the beach tonight with my mom talking. I have a better relationship with her than I used to. So my day wasn't completely ruined, however I am still rather emotional.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your friend. Some days just suck, but stay with the positive attitude and enjoy your time with your mother


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

What made me feel good today was spending the evening at the state fair with a really good friend. We had a blast. Plus, I made it off all those scary rides alive! :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Two for today.

First I was a little down when I saw the frost in the grass this morning, and had to dig out my padded vest to put on to go do chores this morning:-( BUT, overjoyed when I put my hand in the pocket and found my Leatherman Skeletool, that I thought I had lost.

The late this afternoon I rode my horse

Now some people will say so what, but for me yup it was a big deal, after a few weeks of dealing with genuine issues, being sick, struggling with my injured knee, combined with days that were to hot or cold, wet or dry, windy or still, or simply because they were days that had a Y in them, I haven't ridden in a while

Well I put my new (new to me) Wintec on Mr G and climbed on and simply did 15 minutes or so walking, and it was GREAT, I love the Wintec, it's so comfortable, that is a keeper for sure


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

One for today:


My and my trainer went yee haw runnin'. My horse beat hers in the first round, but hers proved to have superior endurance at a gallop. Running is a ton of fun! I'm glad my horse is trustworthy and well broke enough to take galloping on occasion.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Got to ride both my girls today. Spent the whole day outside riding.
Having lasagna for dinner.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

My day started off boring and I hadn't slept enough, so I'm tired. 

It was great though because we are one day closer to my formal and me graduating from high school. We finally helped my friend sort her dress out for the formal.

Then I found out I am gonna have pictures taken with my horses when I'm all dressedup before going to the formal, I might get some pro pics taken by my uncle to fingers crossed!!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I really like this thread, so I think I'll try and post everyday. Today isn't a very good day to decide this so I'm really reaching with this one...

The best part of my day was realizing we are finally out of our contract with Sparklets and I can call them to take their stupid water cooler back. This was after not being able to find my paperwork and desperately wanting to avoid talking to anyone on the phone (it's been one of those days). I found an old bill that proved it, yay! The final phone call will have to wait 'til tomorrow though.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My feel good for the day is my Missy Moo. She makes me smile every day. She's just so darn personable. I stood in her pasture for a good half hour with her resting her head on my chest, eyes closed & lower lip flopped while I scratched her ears & jaws. I think had I moved very quick she'd have fallen on her face


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I feel great, just had a phone call from the Orthopedic Surgeons office, and I get to show him my knee on 26th October! 

For reference when I damaged my left knee I was referred in spring and didn't get to see the guy until the fall. This time I was referred like two weeks ago and I already have the appointment


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

The fact that I have my lesson today!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

So much for posting every day. Oh well, my feel good moment yesterday was finally getting riding time in with Sky. Almost didn't happen due to flakey riding buddies but luckily the other boarder showed up and was more than happy to go with me. Sky is still really new to me and I havn't exposed her to everything there is around here yet. Yesterday was a good ride though, and I feel good about taking her out by myself next time.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm sorry for your friend, Katesrider...

Lets see... 

The autumn break started today. It sure is good, I really need that.
I really love autumn colors out there.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

I meant to add this on Wednesday, but didn't get a chance. Doesn't matter anyway, it's still making me happy!! Mickey and I jumped our first 'real' course. Several times, and he was sooooo good!! That's right, several jumps, all around 2'3" or so, all at a canter, with a 6 stride line ending in a pretty substantial oxer! It was a HUGE breakthrough in our training. If I could've done backflips, I would've!! This is a horse who a few months ago completely wigged about a pile of poles on the ground and a single baby crossrail was cause for a major discussion. Yippeeeeeee!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sitting here with a big smile on my face for you MicKey that sounds awesome.


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

I love how everyones good moments are almost always horse related. I'm no different! 

I've actually had a pretty terrible day. All day long fighting and a break up with my bf of 2 years. Bleh 

That being said... The only good time I had was with Midas. He is 3 and likewise can be quite immature, but today he was relaxed and focused. He seemed to feel I wasn't up to par and gave me some horse snugglies. I've recently started him under saddle so he has the greenie wobbles and of course a short attention span... Today I was for the most part neck reining with little effort. Every now and again I'd have to remind him with direct, but he did better than ever and on a totally slack rein. He's just such a sweet boy and I'm glad to have him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks GH!! I was smiling big just typing it! Atomic, I love the name Midas!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Good idea. It's important to find one good thing from every day. Today when leaving Home Depot, a man approached me telling me he was from out of town and needed bus fare to get to the other side of town. He was clean, casually attired, but of course I thought, "ya, right." Anyway, I figured a couple of bucks wouldn't kill me and he was very polite. So I scounged up $2.50 in change from my truck and gave it to him. Told him good luck. He was so happy: kept going on about how small towns in the North are so friendly and helpful. God bless me; have a great day...

He made so much of a little thing. It was nice. I think he really was going to use if for bus fare as I saw him walking to the next bus stop as I drove away.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_I've been stuck in bed for the past week with a terrible cold, and have missed my horse the entire time. Thankfully my best friends have been looking after Honey, but I couldn't take it any longer and went to see her myself today. Nothing better than seeing your horse spot you and get excited that you're there. I know she had missed me too by all the kisses I got. 

Now home, I feel a little worse than I did but I'm so glad I got to see her. My spirits have brightened 
_


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

The best part of my day was finally cleaning out the guarage with the hubby. It was hard work and about 98 degrees outside but it was totally worth it to see the finished product. Speaking of heat, although the nice weather only lasted about a week, I still refuse to turn my air on. I'm staying strong, I feel good about that. Tomorrow might be a different story though, it's supposed to be 100.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

What made me feel good today was spending a few hours with my baby sister (Zoe, 9) watching movies. I had my cat on my lap, other cat on my feet, another cat on the top of the couch against my head. The Doberman curled up on the floor right up against the couch where I was sitting, and our chihuahua was sleeping on Zoe's lap. It was just very nice to relax and cuddle with all my pets and my little sister who I rarely get to spend alone time with!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

MicKey73 said:


> Thanks GH!! I was smiling big just typing it! Atomic, I love the name Midas!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks!! A lot of the time people will be like "after the tire shop?" And its like no! Like king midas! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

I woke up today after having LASIK yesterday and for the first time since I was a little kid, I could see without stumbling around for glasses or fighting my eyes to get contacts in .


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

My morning coffee! Ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Jinx that's wonderful, being a lifelong glasses wearer I can imagine how that feels

Red Gate, ahhhh such a simple pleasure


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

It's not quite 10:30am here yet, but here are the things that made me feel good today (so far):

1. I got to sleep in. After getting up so early yesterday to pick up my horse, I was just exhausted. I needed an extended sleep.

2. When I checked my email, I saw a message from the nice people who sold me Vanna. It included a very nice photo and this short message: "I was really having mixed feelings about selling her, but after seeing you two together, I'm convinced that we made the right choice. She'll have a wonderful life with you and we're so fortunate that she's with you."










3. I'm doing some work for my dad today and tomorrow, to make extra money to buy a nice saddle and have it properly fit for Vanna. I'm not sure what he's paying me, but he told me it would cover a good portion of the saddle I'm drooling over. I'm very happy and thankful for the opportunity to work for something I want, while being able to help my dad.

4. After work, I'm going to the barn to visit Vanna. I can't wait!


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

What made me feel good. My wife went riding with her friends while I stayed home and spred manure on the paddocks. Whats feel good about that. Nothing.
The feel good bit, the motor on the spreder broke. I got to stop and wash the dust off. That made me feel good. But not a long lived feeling. I now have to fix or borrow a spreder and start again Not a good feeling.
Perhaps I am in the wrong thread as this ditty is balanced between feeling good and bad.
The good feeling is this. When I get the fert spred and the horses Stella and Kate get to eat the grass the result in the intake of Magnesium and selenium will calm them making them easer to ride and handle.

Now that will make for some very good feelings for man and beast.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

That my very first set of hunter braids didn't fall out overnight!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Today was too much work. Best part of the day was after spending hours in the rain working on the house exterior: a HOT shower and then a HOT chocolate with warm cream in it. <sigh>


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I had my riding lesson today and after that a wonderful night out with an opposite sex who seems to be well-behaved, have good manners, think over many things the same way as I do and who besides that is also handsome.

Reason enough to feel good? :wink:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Today, the weather sucks, barely above freezing and the wind and rain blowing thro winter clothing. I loaded hay on the quad and took it to a sheltered area feeling quite miserable. As I headed for the gate I looked back and sawthe horses bucking and ripping around. That made it all worth while. My greatest joy in winter is to put feed in the barn and listen to the horses munch on it.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

today i had a great ride on gypsy, she was so perfect ! i did some dressage out in the field, it was so WINDY but she was right on. =]


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I just got news that the trainer rode Sunny yesterday! Even got some trot steps in, and they said she was a rock star!
I am so proud of that little ******. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I'd like to add onto my earlier post:

Today I saw Vanna. That in itself was good, but we did some training today. I was trying to jog her in-hand and she was very confused at first. But once she got it - she was great! She has a lovely trot when I'm jogging, but once I step up the speed, she switches to pacing. Pure poetry in motion.

My boyfriend's mom and her boyfriend came to see Vanna tonight too. She's a little nervous of strangers and I was (selfishly) pleased when she looked to me for reassurance once they started petting her. I was over the moon when she rested her head on my shoulder while we were standing and talking. She trusts me and that makes me really, really happy.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I feel good because we finally got the last two gates built in our new paddock. Tomorrow the horses will be able to use their new stalls at last! Oh, and hubby plumbed in the automatic waterers. We still have lots to do on the rest of the barn but the stalls are finally useable.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Today, I'm glad for the fact that a farrier is coming to trim Vanna's hooves. He comes very highly recommended from people I've talked to in the competitive horse scene, is able to trim both barefoot and shod horses and is very skilled at corrective shoeing. Not only that, but his prices are reasonable, he is familiar with the barn, and he was able to squeeze me in tonight.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Tonight I'm tired and sore but very happy. This weekend we have driven a 700 mile round trip, across the border into the States, to go and collect a new member of my fur family.

Here she is sat on my lap watching the traffic









She is a little mini beagle, who belonged to a friend of mine. I have loved this little girl since my GF got her, i was scared along with her when little Bailey here struggled with huge health problems last year. She was so ill that we all expected her not to make it. Unfortunately despite all the care, heartache and money that was invested in here she hasn't turned out to be a great family pet, she wasn't getting on so well with my GF's young sons, and I was offered the chance to adopt her.

I was delighted to have the opportunity, while being so sad for her, but I think that young Bailey will do well here, no little people around, and Bubba has enough energy to be glad of another young dog to charge around with.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

One more pic


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Super cute pup GH! Are you in the business of collecting the best-looking animals all for yourself? (Behind the fortified walls of course)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a very cute dog! Have fun with her!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Cute dog!

Yesterday, I rode Vanna for the first time and aside from some crow-hopping, she handled it well. No saddle, no bridle... just a halter and lead rope. What a great feeling!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just learned that I might get to go Skydiving next year, definitely made me feel good today. I sure hope I can! It's always nice being able to do something on my bucket list.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Talking about bucket lists Im still on the second one that is learning to ride Stella


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I got my horses moved into their new paddock with our newly-built barn, just in time for winter! They thanked us again and again for the lovely stalls and the automatic water bowls were a hit! No more feeding outdoors in the rain and muck- hooray!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

These are all lovely!
Mine has to be between throwing up and trying to sleep during the early hours, my english setter rufus coming to check on me, then getting under the duvets and cuddling up so I was lovely and toasty! Clever boy lay his head on my back!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> One more pic


What made me feel good today was seeing this picture! What a cute beagle.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol, Redgate if you think that's cute look at this











What made me feel great this morning was little Bailey there actually playing with and being part of the pack on our walk this morning. It's the first time she has lifted her head from being a scent hound, and actually played with the others a little, it was good to see.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

What a cute doggy GH! 

My feel good for the day was Woodstock. It was pedi day and after his tendon/knee injury last fall it has been a tough go with the farrier as he couldn't put Woodstock's leg around his to trim because of pain. So he's just been propping him on the hoofjack and having me hold his leg still to work on it. The vet gave us the all clear for light riding and told me to go ahead and have the farrier try with him this time. He didn't flinch at all when he put him around his leg, no pain indicator whatsoever. I am so so so so so happy!!!!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

What made me feel good today. I managed to get the recipe right for corn bread. It is not crumbling. 
Now that has nothing to do with horses but this thread is what made me feel good.

And another thing I walked into the paddock and Stella walked up to me. That is a change in attitude for her. I won't crow to much, that horse likes to play games. She behaves when saddled but lacks confidence. No malice in her at all. That is a reason to feel good


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Last night Daisy's new owner called and said that she was already in their lesson program and has been trail riding with them and they haven't had any problems.

Another plus, I can start riding again soon now that I'm almost fully able to walk again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Cornbread sounds good Stan! One of my faves. That's great about Stella! 

HOC, that's great news. Glad Daisy has found her niche at her new home. Even better to hear you are doing well. It feels amazing to get back in the saddle after a dr. imposed hiatus. Be sure to share pics when you get to ride!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Feel good moment: 

Getting of Pumpkin after our first group lesson and taking in how well he behaved


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Stan, horses love corn bread. How good of you to cook it for Stella. (laughing). It's a great feeling when I walk outside and two horses come to the nearest corner to greet me. They do it quite often.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

That's about yesterday but...

wonderful, romantic night with that fella. Fresh romances feels always so refreshing.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So far....what made me feel good today was waking up without toothache, because I had one when I went to bed last night.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

I felt so content siting in the sun on the back if my horse watching my sister ride. I know that may sound more creepy then something that would make me happy, but she hasn't had a chance to really ride since July. It was just nice to see her back on a horse again.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Stan, horses love corn bread. How good of you to cook it for Stella. (laughing). It's a great feeling when I walk outside and two horses come to the nearest corner to greet me. They do it quite often.


Actually I cooked it for my wife. She has now gone to Auckland for the weekend.
I get to watch the finals of the rugby world cup between NZ and France. In peace
Is there no end to this mans devious antics to watch rugby on TV. :twisted:

I'll lay odds she arrives home just as the game starts. Is there no limit to a womens devious antics to stop a man from watching rugby :-(


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Not horsey but what made me feel good was meeting up with my best friend who is also my ex and having a wonderful day with him and a little bit of a reunion. I got to forget for a few hours that my mum has cancer, I'm probably carrying the gene and all the other crap in my life thanks to him. The sad part was him saying we work better as friends because right now a relationship would be impractical because we live hundreds of miles away and I only come up every 5 weeks. Absolutely love him which is the kicker.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, it wasn't today, it was yesterday but I felt good after I found out that I can switch from using the black pull-up band to the green pull-up band. So I'm closer to being able to do pull-ups on my own. Yay!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Made me happy today is that I was invited on a trail ride tomorrow.
BO's male friend left so she has room for other horses (and not his), so I was invited to trailer out for the low cost of $15. 
And I get to go get the rest of my daddy's belongings from his gf's house..after 3 months. I have to say..I am stressed about getting to her house though.. I'm really happy I know how much room is needed for a 4 horse trailer, because his trailer is about the same size, just that it'll be hauling a motorcycle and..inanimate items instead of 4-5 half ton horses, haha. I just gotta find roads the trailer will fit on, since the ones I usually drive barely fit the average sized car. o.o lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This made me feel good, humble, and also joyful

Last night I had the privilege of attending a fundraising supper for Rail City Industries in Melville, it's an organization that provides vocational, residential, developmental services to individuals with disabilities. 

Not only did they lay on a great supper but we had a great entertainer, Colby Nargang, who himself has a disability, he was born with Williams Syndrome not only did he put on a great set, but he took the wanna be Elvis, a guy who severely developmentally challenged, who was wearing his gold lame jacket, white silk scarf and Elvis glasses, up on stage with him, and shared his whole set, it was a riot

It was also great being in the company of so many people who are totally honest about themselves and who and what they are, and make the best of it.

Colby in action

ColbyNargang's Channel - YouTube


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

I got to watch the rugby last night with my son had a few chips and a beer.
Allblacks 8 France 7 after 24 years NZ won the world cup again, but only just. Made me feel good.

Son going back to his home today, wife still in Auckland, peace and quite for a little longer. I get to spend time with Stella and Kate, grooming. Thats not a bad feeling.

And just in case she arrives home unexpected. 
I have cleaned the house, done the washing and ironing, used her ride on and mowed the lawns. washed the dishes, and given the house a vacum. No tell tale evidence of the party. Got to make a person feel good.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is actually for Saturday, this thread is harder to keep up with than I thought.
So I found an awsome place to take Sky to give her a good work out. There's a street about a half mile away that has a ditch that runs along side of it. The ditch is filled with sand and every few yards there's a driveway that goes over it. So we go down into the ditch, trot a few yards, climb out of the ditch. We do this for about a quarter mile and then we usually trot home. This has given me a purpose for our trail rides instead of just wondering aimlessly through the dessert.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What made me feel good today? Well, the day isn't over, but that fact that when I logged onto Facebook at 8:30 this morning, I already had 22 birthday wishes! Now it's 11:20 and I'm already up to 28.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Have another birthday wish from me,


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, GH! I wish I could share the amazing rum devil's food cake with chocolate rum cream cheese frosting I made the other day. It is to die for!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy birthday Drafty!

As for me, it was bath day: Mick is clean, I am dirty, and we are both happy!


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!
Today the only reason that I keep working happily is knowing that I will get to see Bosz this Afternoon!!!!!!!!! Even if he is terribly behaved seeing him still makes my day great!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> What made me feel good today? Well, the day isn't over, but that fact that when I logged onto Facebook at 8:30 this morning, I already had 22 birthday wishes! Now it's 11:20 and I'm already up to 28.


Hey happy belated birthday! It was my husband's birthday yesterday too, so you have a great day to have a birthday


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

My best mate (my ex) agreed to the film day I'd been bugging him about and hopefully we can smooth over what happened on Saturday so I will have him back to talk to without feeling awkward while my mum is in surgery and while she's recovering. Arranged it for the day before her surgery so my mind will be off everything for a few hours.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

It has been a really rough couple days for me (I lost one hedgehog on Thursday night and another on Sunday night) and I've been battling a lot of sadness since. I've been sleeping a lot, having issues sleeping and I'm having difficulties going into my hedgehog room to care for my remaining hedgehog because I can't stand to see the empty cages. What made me feel good:

- The fact that my two dogs have been following me around since. When I start to cry, my little dog hops up on my lap and my big dog lays her head beside me and they both just sit with me.

- When I do manage to drag myself into the hedgehog room, my Nova is always waiting. She's been tolerating a lot of extra attention and although I don't think she minds, it makes me feel better.

- I had a great ride on Vanna the other day, despite some training holes and utter confusion on her end. I love that mare and it always cheers me up to spend time with her.

- My boyfriend has offered to take on the 'Operation Super Cage' project with me. I can't bring myself to sell my double decker Ferret Nation cages, so he's going to help me modify them into two HUGE extended cages. Nova currently has 6 square feet of space to play. When we're done, she'll have approximately 24 square feet to play in, complete with hedgehog-friendly ramps, levels, things to burrow in and tunnels to hide in. I am so excited.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Once again this was yesterday, (I'm so good at keeping up with this aren't I?) but I was once again sent through a mental and physical game. It was called Pack Appreciation. It consisted of someone putting on a pack with a fifty to sixty pound sand bag in it and running through an obstacle course. Or more of a confidence course. Let's see, the course started out with a 200 meter run and then there were four cones set up. At the first cone you had to do ten push-ups and then buddy drag your partner to the second cone. At the second cone you had to do ten squats and then lunge the 30 feet to the next cone. At the third cone you had to do ten burpees (one burpee consists of a push-up and then jumping to your feet and doing a jump-jack) and the you low-crawled to the fourth cone where you did ten kettlebell swings. After the kettle bell swings you jumped over ten miniature hurdles to back tot he first cone. That was one set. We had to do a total of three sets. I wanted to quit half-way through the first round but I finished the workout. I'm so proud of myself because there was no way in the world that I could have been able to do all that when I first arrived.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Courtney, I'm so sorry you have had a rough time with your pets. Aren't dogs awesome at comforting?.. and if you don't mind.. Must. See. Hedgehog. Photos! Pretty please?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I love the way that dogs can tune in and comfort you when you need it.

My good things, well I have to say that what made me feel good yesterday is that though the car may be totalled, the accident wasn't our fault, and no one was hurt.

Today, well I got a phone call this evening asking why I hadn't sent the details about the Haflingers, why is this good? Well I HAD sent the details, and was disappointed that he hadn't come back to me, because he has seemed really keen when we were chattting. Well turns out I had one letter wrong in his email address, so neither the info, nor my follow up got through to him. Seeing as I didn't get an undeliverable message, someone else got the emails, and didn't bother to tell me:rofl:


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

(it's midnight as I'm typing this so it will probably mix the days up)
Yesterday (Thursday) I woke up early even though I had the day off since it's fall break. I went to the barn and was greeted by the horses. I mucked out Bosz's paddock, and when I came back from dumping the last wheelbarrow of manure I discovered he had left me a present. O well that one will have to wait until next time.  I then mucked out the pasture and finally got to ride bareback for a while. Even though I was doing hard kind of nasty work I enjoyed it since I was spending my day at the barn doing stuff with/for the horses.

Now today (Friday) I slept in. When I woke up I was unable to move due to all the work I did yesterday. Then I ate cold pizza for breakfast. As weird as that sounds sleeping in and eating cold pizza for breakfast made my day.
It's the little weird things in life that make it great! right?


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I had a fantastic lesson back at my old yard on the pony I used to ride a lot before I moved to London. A very simple lesson but it was brilliant and was so good since I've done barely any jumping in the last few months so even though it was quite basic it felt so good to be jumping again.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

MicKey73 said:


> Courtney, I'm so sorry you have had a rough time with your pets. Aren't dogs awesome at comforting?.. and if you don't mind.. Must. See. Hedgehog. Photos! Pretty please?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_











Kismet (passed on October 21, 2011)









Cuda (passed on February 10, 2010)









Shadow (passed on October 23, 2011)









Nova, my 'only hog'


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Holy Bejeezus those lil guys are cute Courtney!! Thank you so much for posting the photos. So sorry you lost two in such a short time. :hug:I guess I'd just say spend more time with Nova too, because I'm sure you both could use the company. :-( I've never heard of hedgehogs as a pet before.... but I can definitely see why they are!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OH my, so cute


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

feel good for the day is to see my boyfriend and his family and then make  him come riding tmw morning before he goes to texas in 2 weeks. take it back that comment is gonna make me happy all weekend seeing him riding ... he is horrible and hates lol


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

MicKey73 said:


> Holy Bejeezus those lil guys are cute Courtney!! Thank you so much for posting the photos. So sorry you lost two in such a short time. :hug:I guess I'd just say spend more time with Nova too, because I'm sure you both could use the company. :-( I've never heard of hedgehogs as a pet before.... but I can definitely see why they are!


As soon as I walk in the door, I gather Nova from her cage, tuck her into my hoodie pocket and she hangs out with me until bedtime. She's been exceptionally lonely since Kismet died... just sitting in her cage and making little whimpering noises and wandering aimlessly. She's been off her food since Kismet died and hasn't had much interest in her wheel or toys. She's depressed too. She needs me just as much as I need her, and she needs all the attention I can throw at her... even if it's to hand feed her chicken and kiss her tiny little nose.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

(Technically, this started yesterday and went into today)Well, my two friends and I are going to be a lion, tiger, and bear (with shirts that say "oh my!") for halloween and we went shopping around for costumes. Then we went out to dinner, came back to my dorm room and watched old VHS tapes on her VHS player until close to 3 this morning.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

gaelgirl said:


> (Technically, this started yesterday and went into today)Well, my two friends and I are going to be a lion, tiger, and bear (with shirts that say "oh my!") for halloween and we went shopping around for costumes. Then we went out to dinner, came back to my dorm room and watched old VHS tapes on her VHS player until close to 3 this morning.


Love the costume idea!

Well this is more for yesterday, but I got to go see Bosz. (it's been terrible weather lately so I wasn't able to get out to see him.) needless to say due to the rain he was orange!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I got a new puppy!

As some of you may know, my dog passed away last September.

My parents have been procrastinating about getting a new dog, and I was getting super frustrated. 

But this afternoon my mother and sister walked in with our eight week old Miniature Pinscher/Terrier mix. My brother had gotten two puppies and decided to give one to us . Plus he already has his Lab, Zeus, his Toy Poodle, Comet, and two cats. The other puppy is our puppy's brother, named Moe.

He's super adorable and currently curled up on my lap, sleeping. He's very affectionate. His name is Max. I will post pictures later if I remember.

Super cute hedgehogs, Courtney! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I went for a nice, relaxing walk with my mare. (besides her going insane on me, it was great


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Technicaly I already posted for today, but that was more yesterday.
Today I feel good about surviving. Mondays are always rough! Especially after having to go back after fall break. And I had a good dinner with some grapes. Those grapes were so good. (I usually don't like grapes)

So happy for you to get a puppy Cinder! He sounds so cute!


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Taking Stella for a ride and having her behave like a dream made me feel good but will she behave next week


----------



## Kiviknon (Jul 26, 2010)

my second English lesson today. worked on my diagonals, tomorrow is two point stance practice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What made me feel good today...........deciding that I can't do it all and I turned Big Bert back out

I've been struggling and getting stressed about not being able to ride, (knee and confidence) and trying to get the youngsters prepped for sale, well this morning it clicked..

I was getting stressed about pressure I was putting on myself for no good reason. The youngsters have to be done, if any riding is going to be done it just has to be Mr G because we are supposed to be showing this weekend, currently not sure that is going to happen,

With all that WHY I asked myself am I looking at Bert in the work pen and getting upset, there is no hurry or pressure to do anything to Bert, I can work the babies, I can do the show if I am fit, THEN I can work with Bert.

Boy did turning her back out make me feel good.


----------



## Philippa (Nov 2, 2011)

*Funny Falls*

Hey This is my first time on this forum! so here goes. . . What made me feel go today was watching the funniest video on you tube today. Hope I don't get karma for it. 






Hope you enjoy this as much as I did!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I need to say something. After watching all of the spills I still believe I fall off with more style and flair. And more to the point I don't have to be attempting a jump to do it I mannage to fall when standing still.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

The view between stella's ears. Make anyone feel good


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Gorgeous scenery Stan! Makes me want to winter in Oz. Won't be long and I will be riding in the indoor only in under armour 

My feel good for the day, had a great training session with Woodstock. Finally to the point where I'm comfortable enough with his healing from his tendon injury to start back in with him under saddle. He was very green when we had our crash, had a few rides this summer only for him to reinjure himself in the pasture. He far exceeded my expectations for the first ride back. The knothead didn't forget what he'd learned in the handful of training rides over a year ago. Makes me very happy as we've had a very long road.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

What made me feel good?

The fact that I came off of my horse in one piece today. (lol)
AAAAND
The fact that I realized today that I am going to be working at the Equine Affair in MA with my best friend....YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Our whole ride today was great. Finally progressing well.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

What made me feel good?

First I realized I only have 4 days of school left 3 being exam days and the other being health and safety day. 

Then I also went for a ride on both of my boys this afternoon. Though I had my rough moments on both of them I ended the ride on both of them feeling like I had improved in some way even if it was only little.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds good Apache,

Today I'm feeling rough, but I went for a walk out to the horses and grabbed this pic on my phone, made me feel great


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww GH, that's enough to make anyone feel good and bit mushy. She's such a cutie! 

Woodstock has me on cloud nine. 3 days, 3 rides, no issues. He's not forgotten what he had learned in the brief time under saddle before his injury and is eager to please. Falling in love with his rotten butt all over again.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I had a wonderful day today. I took Mac out to the round pen with a friend and her just 2 year old baby standardbred rescue filly.

I worked Mac a wee bit, and then worked with the baby and taught the owner (not much horse experience) as much as I could about round pen work in just 20 minutes. (enough for a baby). it went really well and she was a great student and seemed really excited to learn what I showed her. I dunno, it's nice to finally know enough to actually be able to help another with a few little things.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I gave blood today and that always makes me feel good.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yesterday I had a wonderful ride on Sheena. We had this GORGEOUS lateral canter going on. It was amazing.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Another great ride On Stella yesterday. She did not put a foot (hoof) wrong. Makes me think, knowing Stella, Whats just around the corner? or am I getting through to her.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I got to sleep in this morning!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Today I should of been riding in the Autumn Dressage Festival, the finale of our clubs year, but docs orders have me on the side lines just now. I went along to cheer along the others and tonight at the supper and AGM i collected these










All for Mr G, 

Show Jumping Champion
Intro Level Prix Caprilli Champion.

Reserve Champion 

Classical Barrels
Classical Poles 
Training level Prix Caprilli

Not a bad year.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

These are my dogs and they are best friends. They make me happy every day.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ohh, it made me happy when I looked at the clock and it was 8:30, but REALLY it was 7:30~!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Well done GH! Congrats!!!

Forgot to post yesterday, but my feel good was that my old man felt good. It's been a couple weeks since I've rode him and he was sure feeling his wheaties! I'm certain the combo of the time off and the crisp fall air had him feeling 2 instead of 29. The first whole lap at a lope was more up & down than forward, love that rotten old turd! I pitched him away and let him have at it, we both enjoyed ourselves, he even bucks smooth lol!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Was awake at 8 but because of the time change it was only 7. Just glad I wasn't at work last night or it would have been a 13 hr night instead of a 12 hr one!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

it was yesterday but i am still happy bc of it. me and my horse did a rock wall jump... we went from sand footing jumped a rock wall. but at the top of the rock wall was ground. so we only jumped up. hard to explain since i dont know the terminology. i am still smiling from doing it. it was only a 2 foot wall. but he did great


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Molly's eye completely healed after three weeks. I took her for her first ride since it's healed, and I also got the other three out on trail.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

kait18 said:


> it was yesterday but i am still happy bc of it. me and my horse did a rock wall jump... we went from sand footing jumped a rock wall. but at the top of the rock wall was ground. so we only jumped up. hard to explain since i dont know the terminology. i am still smiling from doing it. it was only a 2 foot wall. but he did great


 That's awesome! It's called a bank just so you know


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

This is more for the weekend,
Rode bareback alot. Bosz did great! I cleaned up tack and mucked. (as I say with every other horse chore, its something to do with horses, so it's way better then school or work!)
My sister rode, and I got my mom to hop on Bosz bareback.
Bosz and I also jumped. He is starting to get that he has to jump, not knock the poles over.
Love the progress we are making!
And today, I got a pair of cute shoes, warm fuzzy pj's and chocolate.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

My goofy yearling picking gumnuts off the tree in his paddock and crunching on them with wide eyes - got a goood laugh before heading to work


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh and a bit late but - riding for the first time in 6 months a couple of days ago. Can hardly walk now, but my god was it worth it!!!!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Kayty said:


> My goofy yearling picking gumnuts off the tree in his paddock and crunching on them with wide eyes - got a goood laugh before heading to work


What's a gumnut? And you can't talk about cute baby antics without an accompanying photo!! Forum rules.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

my boyfriend is coming to stay with me before he heads down to texas for his new job... last night together til the christmas/new years holidays


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It's super windy and raining, yuk. The feel good, I've been baking all afternoon. My house smells like pear bread, yummo! Now on to making pear butter and canning sliced ones. Have to do something with the abundance of pears that the wind has stripped out of my trees....


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What made me feel good today? Getting a hug and a kiss from my love bug Apache.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

MicKey73 said:


> What's a gumnut? And you can't talk about cute baby antics without an accompanying photo!! Forum rules.


 A gumnut, just the nuts that come off gum trees here in Aus, I guess they're kind of our trade mark tree? The ones Koala's live in 

There's a whole bunch of photos in the photo thread under "my boy is finally home" or something like that


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

Seeing my colts eye make such a dramatic improvement from the first day of treatment last Saturday.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

A little Robin paid me a visit when I was mucking out my rabbits and was close enough to touch.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Kayty said:


> A gumnut, just the nuts that come off gum trees here in Aus, I guess they're kind of our trade mark tree? The ones Koala's live in
> 
> There's a whole bunch of photos in the photo thread under "my boy is finally home" or something like that


Found it! He is verrrrrry cute! Hope to see more of his antics around the forum.

And my feel good moment, last night, Mick and I jumped 2'11, which is the largest jump either of us have ever done. And we did it quite a few times, enough so it wasn't a fluke. :wink: It was amazing feeling that oomphy push over it! Yippeee!


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Talking to one of my guy friends and all the other guys in his class who I don't know acting jealous!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

This actually happened on Tuesday, but I finally started my big tattoo project. I'm covering my entire leg in Canadian wilderness, native flowers and scenery... over the course of 5 weeks. Here is the result of the first 2 hours... my very own deer! I love it!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Coming 4th in the staff dressage competition for my group riding my hacking pony who rarely sees the inside of a school against the regular school horses and finding out I'd passed my Stage One exam so I now go up a group to do more interesting stuff and get more money!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW Courtney, that's cool, keep us updated as you add to the art:wink:

Lis, well done.


My feel good today, well I eventually packed away all my summer clothes, and put out my winter ones, just as well as we are enjoying snow, and the temps are due to go down to 0*F, and that's the daytime high for the weekend.

That was satisfying but so was packing away in a separate box all the clothes that I have grown out of by packing a lot of weight again.

Why was that satisfying, well first of all they don't fit, and there is nothing more depressing than trying on a lot of clothes that don't fit, so out of sight they go for now.

Now instead of constantly making myself feel bad, and trying to punish myself into dieting, I can start liking my fat self a little more, and start thinking about dieting for the right reason

BECAUSE I'M WORTH IT

I'm not there yet, but it was a real step in the right direction.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My husband told me I looked hot! *This was when I was dripping with sweat & hair matted against my head after just finishing kickboxing. Thanks honey.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I felt great today when my horse Joey had energy to spare on our ride, after feeling unwell last week. He had a respiratory tract infection and is on antibiotics and is now feeling spectacular. Back to his spunky old self. I'm so pleased!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I went to check on Jayne while he was eating with his buddies (to make sure he wasn't too sore from his vaccines yesterday) and he left them and followed me back to the gate. No halter, no treats, and despite the fact I've made him work the past 5 days straight. Just, "Okay, what are we doing today?" <3


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yesterday morning when I pulled back the curtains, I was greeted by the sight of the golden rays of the rising sun, they were hitting the leaves and branches of the big tree outside our window, with it's last remaining red and gold leaves valiantly clinging on. The tree had a light layer of snow and there had been a hard frost overnight, as the light from the sun hit it it looked foe all the world like it was covered by little gold and silver fairy lights.

I have never seen anything quite like it, and it was very beautiful.

Today when I threw open the curtains I could barely see the tree for the snow that is falling and blowing out there, but the sight of tree decorated by nature will stay with me for a long time.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Going on THF and working on my ice shanty.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's been a difficult day, for a number of reasons, some of it to do with a seemingly very disturbed person making fun at the fact that I am fat (WOW that came as a shock to me, I was wondering why my clothes didn't fit anymore) So yes I was fat 3 years ago, I lost it all and felt great, and now I have it all back, and I feel like crap.

But I am now 3 weeks into the journey back to health, and I will be thin again, whereas the sad person filled with hate will probably still be sad. I shared this thought with another poster here in a pm and they shared this with me.



> Agreed!! I tell people that all the time. I was a size 24 and you were a ***** to me, now I'm a size 4 and guess what, you're still a *****.....seems my fat wasn't really affecting you as much as you thought it was!
> They never find it as funny as I do, don't know why


You know who you are and a big HUG to you for helping me out this evening


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

yesterday I had 2 amazing rides one on my boy and the other on my BOs tb mare who hadn't been ridden since oct due to mysterious hive break out and she was just an absolute angel then I got to give the cutest little girl a lesson and hung out all day with my friend miranda. 
Then this morning got news that a mare I found actually rides at the same gymkhana I ride at and I get to try her out this weekend :]


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Having this thread get revived has made me happy! Oh, and playing a mean game of Taboo with some members of my family who I wish I saw more often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Today I went to a dressage year end banquet and saw my daughter get two beautiful well earned ribbons and came in to pick my children up from my best friend to a surprise birthday party for me. Those things made me smile. 
The gorgeous daughter and her trainer with their year end stuff....Sarah shows with SEDA. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Now that is a day to make anyone smile Cakemom, CONGRATULATIONS Sarah:thumbsup:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

cakemom said:


> Today I went to a dressage year end banquet and saw my daughter get two beautiful well earned ribbons and came in to pick my children up from my best friend to a surprise birthday party for me. Those things made me smile.
> The gorgeous daughter and her trainer with their year end stuff....Sarah shows with SEDA.
> 
> 
> ...



Congrates.

Looks like by the size of the ribbons and saddle pad that you went to some quality shows. To me they are the ones that count.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Here's one for today. Same young lady there (of whom I am very proud, as I am of all my children) asked me to step to the side of the arena, announced her course and took off and jumped a perfect course at the trot and canter on our rescue who last year threw me weekly as I was working her. Smiles bc I made her the safe horse she is and smiles bc that child can now do that with her and last year told me shed never ride her, bc she was scared of her. 
One case where green on green has grown, my black and blue has heeled and a beautiful relationship has grown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Today (well its 12:30am, so technically yesterday) I went out and treated Bosz's eye (he cut it and it's been goopy for the past week and a half and needing daily treatments) his eye is looking much better!!! No goop, only a scab on the cut. So I let my sister hop on him bareback for a few minutes.
I say all that to say what made my day good was finally seeing the infection gone from Bosz's eye and watching my sister ride and see how happy she was! (she doesn't ride much anymore)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What made me feel good today 

FREEDOM

Freedom from what?

Freedom from caring what other people think, someone has been making my life uncomfortable for a little while, and over the last few days it has got really bad but guess what?

You only feel bad when you give someone the power to annoy or hurt you, and guess what world

I take away what you think of as your right to make me feel bad. 

I refuse to be swayed by your madness, I know the truth about me, so nope, you are not doing it.

Try it people, care what your nearest and dearest think and feel, try and remain in good regard with those who you respect, but for those whose opinion really doesn't matter, let them go.

Tie their name to a big balloon and let it float off into the sky, and think no more about them


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^What you just said made me feel good. I like it when others feel good when they realize it was in their ability all along!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Today I feel great because here it is almost February, darn near 50 degrees, the sun is out, horses romping in the pastures feeling good and I've already gotten all my chores done and stalls cleaned. It's going to be a good day!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm happy because the sun is shining, my animals are healthy, and I have enough firewood to last me through this winter and most of next. It really is the little things.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Darn right, SR, it is the little things. 

Today I'm beyond happy because I rode my fatty Woodstock for the first time in awhile and not only does he look sound, he felt sound. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I could seriously cry I'm so friggin' happy! It's been a hell of a rough road with his injury and the thought that he may actually stay sound is better than winning the lotto. Don't think I'll ever be comfortable enough to use him as intended (cutting) but being my trail buddy is just fine with me


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

MHF, I hear ya. I felt the same way when I finally rode Casper out on an extended trail ride. 

This was the horse 3 trainers had told me to either sell or put down, as he'd never amount to anything and was crazy. All he needed was a trainer who knew how to deal with him, and although he still has his ZOMG moments, he's a lovely little horse who enjoys trail riding as much as I do. :clap:


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

I've had crushes on plenty of guys but they never liked me that much and I tried to change myself so they would. But I've been talking to this one guy since the beginning of January and I just realized today that I haven't changed myself at all, yet he likes me and he can't get enough of me


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

What a great thread!!

Walking two dogs at work today on a country trail path (secluded, beautiful) at 7 AM, with the sun rising and the weather PERFECT (60* today) was my feel good for the day  the best part is I got paid for it!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I had to take young Bailey here










to the vet today, I found a lump on one of her teats on Monday. He is pretty confident that it ISN'T cancer, being that she is spayed, and only being two years old. He thinks it may be an infection, or a trauma related lump, but it's not actually in her breast tissue.

He measured the lump and gave a broad spectrum antibiotic, he wants to see her in two weeks, and thinks that it will be going down by then. Keeping everything crossed that it continues to be good news.

Oh and she was as good as gold, and the staff all love her, it's her first visit since I got her


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I went riding,:lol: It was great and I smiled a lot, log jam over, here we go!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

I took Rusty out for a training session, at liberty. I have never had a session with such willingness, and happines from him. It was the best session I think I have ever done with him. It truly made me happy from the inside out.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ooh. Beans was doing leg yields with no leg or rein, all seat.

<3


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Baileys lump is most definitely going down


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i worked with my friend's filly in the small pasture; ground work and riding. I did real well in the saddle , had a good feel for waht this little horse needs and managed to get some good work done without over taxing her or me. NOw I am curious to work with her again soon. Only wish I had more time!


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

What made me feel good. Just to wake up is always a good indicator of a good day then add to it a sunny weather, no wind, no snow, and an expected 26 degrees.
However i feel for those in parts of the USA and the European continent, England also having freezing weather conditions. I believe from the news coming through it has been colder than normal. Look after those horses and yourselves.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Managed to get Woodstock's sheath cleaned today without sedating him or getting kicked. I think that's the last of his leftover bad habits & manners crossed off the list, yahoo!


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

finally got the house back to my standard of clean. if feels great to be in a clean house again 

and I had a great 46 minute phone call about horses. Man I love a good horse chat!!


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I went to the gym today and then out for pizza,


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

BaileyJo said:


> I went to the gym today and then out for pizza,


Would the pizza have undone all of the good work done at the gym and add to that a coke and weight may have been gained.

Sorry could not resist trying to screw the day :twisted:


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I cuddled my kitty today, and now he's sleeping next to me. He's just so warm and furry. And he has a really cute little meow. It makes me a happy girl. :wink:

/\_/\
=(0.0)=​


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Stan said:


> Would the pizza have undone all of the good work done at the gym and add to that a coke and weight may have been gained.
> 
> Sorry could not resist trying to screw the day :twisted:


You know I was thinking that all the work in the gym earned the right to eat pizza, power of positive thought.

Whichever this is the feel good thread, and no negativity is allowed


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

My music made me happy


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

i ate lunch with my boyfriend and hugged him. YAYY I love hugging him


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

I can breathe like a normal person and I'm about to go for a walk on the beach to see the sunset. That feels pretty good!


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> You know I was thinking that all the work in the gym earned the right to eat pizza, power of positive thought.
> 
> Whichever this is the feel good thread, and no negativity is allowed


I offer my humble apology for attempting to screw your day, :shock: and will remember your words of wisdom when next ordering KFC after my visit with the cardiologist. Feel good, negativity not allowed. :lol:


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Working!! I'm hoping it's not short-lived, but right now I love my job  (besides getting up early, but eh I can live with that)


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

My horse made me feel good today. Original, huh? He is just so.. well, he is always their when I need him, and I dont think he knows how much he means to me. Yeah, cheesy, I know.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What made me feel good today, being grateful to be alive.

Reiningfan, a member here was in a car accident yesterday, she is in hospital, battered and bruised but hopefully she will recover 100%. The other driver was not so lucky, she made a mistake, and paid the ultimate price.

So yes today I'm glad to be alive, and glad my friend is alive, but sad for the family who have had a member taken from them because she made a silly mistake.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> What made me feel good today, being grateful to be alive.
> 
> Reiningfan, a member here was in a car accident yesterday, she is in hospital, battered and bruised but hopefully she will recover 100%. The other driver was not so lucky, she made a mistake, and paid the ultimate price.
> 
> So yes today I'm glad to be alive, and glad my friend is alive, but sad for the family who have had a member taken from them because she made a silly mistake.


Amen to that. That was very skeery...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Reiningfan, a member here was in a car accident yesterday, she is in hospital, battered and bruised but hopefully she will recover 100%. The other driver was not so lucky, she made a mistake, and paid the ultimate price.
> 
> So yes today I'm glad to be alive, and glad my friend is alive, but sad for the family who have had a member taken from them because she made a silly mistake.


That's awful. Sending well wishes!


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> What made me feel good today, being grateful to be alive.
> 
> Reiningfan, a member here was in a car accident yesterday, she is in hospital, battered and bruised but hopefully she will recover 100%. The other driver was not so lucky, she made a mistake, and paid the ultimate price.
> 
> So yes today I'm glad to be alive, and glad my friend is alive, but sad for the family who have had a member taken from them because she made a silly mistake.


Glad Reiningfan survived and will be returning this forum soon.

What made my day. Stella allowed me to ride her on Saturday, I managed an hour. Not bad considering all her and I have been through the past 5 months. She did not miss behave but did not want to be out of sight of her paddock mate. I have to work on that, again. My nerves were a little raw during the ride wondering if I would be able to rein her in if she spooked, but the only one feeling apprehensive about the ride was the predator sitting on her back. Another thing that made me feel good internet back on.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Keeping Reiningfan in my thoughts and prayers for a full recovery. 

I feel good today because a friend trusts and values my opinion concerning her horses recovery from an accident (her vet is out of town at the moment, though the injury was not really to the degree a vet was truly needed). 

Helped her the past few days with her horse (who is doing very well btw), and it feels good to be valued. Also made me realize how much knowledge I've acquired over the years with injuries (thanks mostly to my accident prone Walka :wink: ).


----------

